# Let's do a black morel poll



## the shroominator (Mar 16, 2013)

Please post what part of the state you're in and what type of habitat in detail you find black morels here in Ohio. This will be pretty neat I think! Thanks to all who participate!


----------



## jdk32581 (May 6, 2014)

NE Ohio
Cherry trees black soil hillside
Tulip poplar flat grassy but also leafy with briar area up above a creek 
Next to a downed cherry tree in heavy heavy leaf cover with poplars and mixed conifers


----------



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

SW Ohio black cherry and poplar.Down in Athens I used to findem in the white Pines.


----------



## the shroominator (Mar 16, 2013)

Seems like cherry and poplar are the big factor for finding black morels in Ohio. Ant your white pine spot is interesting because the only time I've ever found blacks was near a giant poplar with small white pines nearby as well


----------



## 005587 (Apr 19, 2015)

Interesting as when I was young I lived in Central Illinois around Paris/Marshall area and we had mainly blacks in our back woods. I don't remember even finding any other kind......I was young and had no clue about tree type, I just remember my dad saying elms.


----------



## rumpleforeskin (Apr 5, 2013)

Hello everyone! 

Glad to be back this year! I have one spot that I find Blacks. It is on a hill side deep in Mohican SP. It is good every year for 5-20, the biggest one was 9 inches tall. Last year I picked one on April 22 and 6 on April 26. 2013 I picked 15 on April 28. I cannot make out any distinguishing characteristics on what is exactly around.

They pop in an area that is maybe 60 feet wide and 100 feet doom the steep slope. It is mostly down hill from what was a fallen tree but is completely gone, only a slight indent in the ground where one tipped over many ,many years ago.

I do find Dog Peckers, and Yellows in the same area a little later but HAVE found Greys, Yellows, Dog Peckers, and Blacks on the same day there. I thought that was pretty cool!

I will say that almost all of my spots are within 50 yards of a planted pine stands but on the deciduous side. I have no idea if that is just coincidence or has some affect on the mushrooms. I noticed it many years ago and at least acknowledge the proximity. 

Happy Hunting!


----------



## the shroominator (Mar 16, 2013)

Very interesting notes y'all. We might b stumbling onto at least a half ass pattern for blacks. Pine/deciduous locations. Another note of the spot where I found blacks was that the soil was very moist. If I was walking to fast I would tear up the soil and leave small skid marks. It was late April and along with the tulip poplars and small white pines there wer small stacks of cut wood.. Mostly maple and ash I think. Possibly some elm but I can't remember. I've read where black morels are sometimes found growing out of decaying wood much like Devils urns. They say it's part of their life cycle at different stages of the mycelium. Just some food for thought. I guess it just goes to show how unpredictable these guys are.


----------



## nutsak (Feb 18, 2016)

I think it has more to do with the PH and richness of the soil. If you find black soil "like slimey poting soil" then you are in a good zone for blacks. Then follow the same rules for trees as other morels. Although size of the tree is not a good way to find blacks its more about moisture sticking around long enough in the spot to let them grow past the leafy underbrush. I find them a lot on rolling hill tops. Mounds and little limestone deposits. If you can find a hillside that gradually steps down and has limestone boulders and moundy areas that get evening sun. The stone helps keep the ground warm during the night.


<a href=""><img src="" alt="" /></a>


----------



## the shroominator (Mar 16, 2013)

Nutsak. Your screen name is kind of funny depending on how you look at it lol. Do you mean Limey potting soil or actually slimey? The areas I look for black morels to no avail all have rich black sandy loam soil with cherry/tulip mix. Only on occasion do I find 1 or 2 blacks here and there and I grid search when I do find them but never more than 1-2 are found and never again in same location. North east Ohio is an odd non textbook area to search.


----------



## danb (Feb 5, 2016)

The woods I find mine are 70% tulip poplar along with aspen cherry elm maple and a lot of old and dying white pine mixed in. Same woods same area for many yrs . They are 2 and a half weeks early because of the warm March this yr.


----------



## 902nd (Oct 20, 2012)

some of the best early black sponges was on a 600+ ft. hills in south centrol ohio -eastern sloops at top - black cherry trees with poplurs close and big spots will bleed down hill - old crear cutts on hill tops. scioto county . peace out


----------

